# FreeBSD 11.1 can't boot from install media on X61 Thinkpad



## BIG_Z (Apr 8, 2018)

Hello all FreeBSD users,

I am trying to install FreeBSD 11.1 on my Thinkpad X61. Legacy BIOS only of course......

The 11.1-RELEASE memstick i386 does not boot though, I  just get an error saying GPT can not be found, then reboots the laptop.

After some googling I found this but I hope I don't have to modify the file structure to install BSD? https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/freebsd-11-amd64-memstick-fails.59305/

Is there any way to get it to install?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 9, 2018)

BIG_Z said:


> I just get an error saying GPT can not be found


A message about the backup GPT missing can be ignored. It's supposed to do that because a memstick is typically larger than the image (and thus the partition of the image never spans the entire memory stick).

The CPU should support 64 bit, can you try the AMD64 image?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 9, 2018)

SirDice said:


> The CPU should support 64 bit, can you try the AMD64 image?



I use the amd64 bit version memstick .img file with my X61 and have never had a problem with it booting.


----------

